# Hyatt trades with Interval International



## hcarman

We bought a Hyatt property earlier this year.  We haven't booked it for the first time yet as it is an EOY usage.  We understand that Hyatt maintains an Interval International account for owners.  However, we have not see any documentation from Interval like membership cards.
With my Marriott properties we receive an Interval membership card each year and we have an account we can log into independent of Marriott where we can see our units, make exchanges, check availability, etc.  Does Hyatt have the same set up?  I just see reference to calling them to have them book and check availability.  I kind of like looking at this stuff myself, as many times properties become available during times Hyatt Residence Club might not be open.  If we do have an Interval account that we can access independently, how do we go about setting it up?  Should we have received something from Interval with the account number?  All we have is the catalog that they gave us.
Also, I assume our membership is good every year - even though we have an EOY - since we can bank points with Interval.

Lastly, it looks like Hyatt units are assigned points - you use these to trade into Interval.  But, you can only book weeks with the points.  So, it appears as though it would be easy to end up with points balances that are too small to be used for a week.  I guess they can be combined with future points?  How long are they good for if you bank the extras with Interval.  Or can you not do that - do you have to make an exchange prior to giving your points to Interval.

Sorry, very confused.  I am used to thinking "weeks" with Interval.  But I know there are some Hyatt experts on here.


----------



## MaryH

One of the issues with a single small points contract is the leftover points.  They can be hard to use, especially if they are in LCUP.  

The Hyatt II account is a corporate account.  When I had my own membership in II, they are separate.  I also believe you have to pay the club dues in the off years.  I looked at an EOY for a 2nd Hyatt purchase and one of the reason that had me sitting on the fence is that the fees are per ownership.  for 1.5 weeks of annual membership, I would need 2 II membership fees (build into the Hyatt member due) per year. 

If you bank points with II, you need to do it 2 months after your HRPP expired or 4 months before your use week.    One issue is that you cannot trade up in size with Hyatt points which you sometimes can do with regular weeks during the 60 day window or some other scheme such as CI have reduced points requirements close in.  Hyatt points are constant without any discount.  If you exchange directly, you can do it up to the use week.

You can sometimes get AC but I am not sure how it works.  I have an AC in my II account but it is not from any deposit or exchange.  Not sure if you get an AC only if you deposit a Red week or exactly how it works.


----------



## hcarman

Thanks for the info.  Still a little confused about the Hyatt Interval Account.  Can I access it on my own online? Now that I am part of the Marriott Destination Club the Interval account is also a corporate account.  But, I can access it just like I did previously.  Just log into Interval and my units are there.
Is is the same with Hyatt?  I haven't received anything from Interval with my Hyatt account number or anything.


----------



## heathpack

hcarman said:


> Thanks for the info.  Still a little confused about the Hyatt Interval Account.  Can I access it on my own online? Now that I am part of the Marriott Destination Club the Interval account is also a corporate account.  But, I can access it just like I did previously.  Just log into Interval and my units are there.
> Is is the same with Hyatt?  I haven't received anything from Interval with my Hyatt account number or anything.



Yes, you can access your Hyatt account online, you get a membership card, etc.  I don't recall exactly how I set this up but I know I needed to contact Interval from my end.  Call Hyatt, their customer service is excellent and they will tell you what to do.  1-800-gohyatt.

H


----------



## heathpack

Also, you do not book any Hyatt units through Interval.  You book all Hyatt units through Hyatt directly, either on the phone or online at Hyatt Vacation Club.  So be sure to set up your Hyatt Vacation Club online account as well.

H


----------



## heathpack

hcarman said:


> Lastly, it looks like Hyatt units are assigned points - you use these to trade into Interval.  But, you can only book weeks with the points.  So, it appears as though it would be easy to end up with points balances that are too small to be used for a week.  I guess they can be combined with future points?  How long are they good for if you bank the extras with Interval.  Or can you not do that - do you have to make an exchange prior to giving your points to Interval.
> 
> Sorry, very confused.  I am used to thinking "weeks" with Interval.  But I know there are some Hyatt experts on here.



In Hyatt, you either reserve your own unit (or part thereof) or you give it up to Hyatt.  If you give the unit to Hyatt, they issue you your points in return.

With your points you can:
1.  Book a 2, 3, 4, or 7 day stay in a Hyatt property according to the points chart
2.  Deposit in Interval for exchanges into full weeks at non-Hyatt properties

There are a few other options- short stay exchanges and cruise exchanges in II, but items 1&2 are your basic usage options.

Once you exercise option 2, you cannot put the points back into the Hyatt system.  Points are good for 2 years after being deposited in II and they can be combined over multiple years.  Say your next use week is week 1 2014.  You can reserve your unit week 1 2013 until week 26.  If you do not reserve by week 26, your unit goes to Hyatt and you are issued points.  The points must be deposited in II by 4 months prior to your owned week, so you could deposit as late as August 2013 and those points would be good in II until August 2015.  Then your next use would be week 1 2016.  But you can access your points as early as week 1 2015.  So from Jan 2015-August 2015, you could be using points in II that are combined from 2 different usages.

Make sense?

H


----------



## dbmarch

You should be able to call the hyatt vacation club and get your interval account number so you can log in to intervalworld.com


----------



## ivywag

I believe that all Interval requests and trades must be done through 1-800-go-hyatt.  If I'm correct, we can browse the Interval website, but cannot trade on it.


----------



## heathpack

ivywag said:


> I believe that all Interval requests and trades must be done through 1-800-go-hyatt.  If I'm correct, we can browse the Interval website, but cannot trade on it.



This is incorrect.  You can absolutely book online with Interval and make requests.

H


----------



## MaryH

Yup.  I can look and if I want to book on my Hyatt II account.  The points are not deposited and I have not yet. 

One thing I am not sure about is what type of deposit or exchange will get an AC..  Since the AC I got recently does not seem to tie to anything since I have not deposited nor exchanged with II since I own the Hyatt week.


----------



## dbmarch

Maybe its too late for you to do this but here are a few other options:

1) You own down in Key West and would be able to rent that unit out pretty easily.  You are allowed to rent your HRPP week.  What I have seen though is there are a number of Hyatt owners that just reserve smaller partial weeks and rent them.   According to the rules not really allowed but it doesn't seem to be enforced.  You can pocket the money or rent from someone else or do a getaway.

2) You should have no issue exchanging your week with someone else directly.    I have been approached unsolicited for my KW week.  

Depending upon where you want to go, one of these choices might work out better for you.

Once you put the points into interval, they stay there and can't be used for Hyatts.   

Once your points are in interval, you can search based upon the standard Hyatt II point values.   You do not receive the benefit of flex exchange (no discount for booking within 60 day window).


----------



## Kal

heathpack said:


> ...The points must be deposited in II by 4 months prior to your owned week, so you could deposit as late as August 2013 and those points would be good in II until August 2015....


 
Actually points deposited into II can last longer than 2 years as those points expire at the end of your Club Use Period (CUP) for the week owned.  This could mean the points could survive in II for up to 3 years if the deposit occurs the day you receive your new points.

If anyone otherwise has first hand information, please share your experience.


----------



## dvc_john

One thing I'm not clear on regarding EEE:

Does the stay have to occur before the EEE expiration date, or can you make a reservation while the points are in EEE for a stay after the EEE expiration date?


----------



## Kal

The stay must be completed before the points expire, i.e. the last day of CUP.


----------



## skimeup

*Just bought an EOY also*

Tagging on here.  I think I am following all this but what is an AC?

I was told that I had to have a unit that I purchased from Hyatt in order to combine points that I would obtain from taking over a membership that a niece inherited.  Is that true?  I don't want an ownership in Florida since I live in California, unless I can turn it into points!


----------



## chalee94

skimeup said:


> Tagging on here.  I think I am following all this but what is an AC?



an AC is a discounted bonus week.

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm



> Accommodation Certificate - An extra week offered by II as an incentive for depositing a high-demand week



not sure about your other hyatt question...


----------



## Kal

skimeup said:


> ...I was told that I had to have a unit that I purchased from Hyatt in order to combine points that I would obtain from taking over a membership that a niece inherited. Is that true? I don't want an ownership in Florida since I live in California, unless I can turn it into points!


 
Not sure of the question, but you cannot combine Hyatt points with non-Hyatt points in Interval.  Those are totally separate Interval accounts.  Matter of fact, I don't think you can combine Hyatt points unless the Owner is exactly the same.  For example, owner John Smith cannot be combined with owner John Smith Family Trust.


----------



## MaryH

I called 1-800-GOHYATT and spoke to the II rep. 

I asked if I deposit a red studio (430 points) if I get an AC. The rep told me I would not and I am surprised since I thought most Hyatt deposits get an AC?  

I wanted to hear about the grid before depositing but I did not deposit. II will not get my points / week without an AC.


----------



## suzannesimon

Another Interval question.  I deposited my points in II last April and made a Request.  Is there a difference in Request First and Deposit with Hyatt points?  When I check my request, it is characterized as a Request First.  Is there something I need to do in order to deposit  the points or do they call everything Request First with the  Hyatts?


----------



## K2Quick

MaryH said:


> One issue is that you cannot trade up in size with Hyatt points which you sometimes can do with regular weeks during the 60 day window or some other scheme such as CI have reduced points requirements close in.



I've been reading through some threads trying to understand the mechanics of how a Hyatt II but am having a hard time understanding it.  For reference, I'm looking at this II point chart:

http://bywindkal.com/Files/HyattInterval.pdf

A few questions:

1. Based on the quoted statement above, it appears that you cannot up-trade so you would have to give up at least 800 points to reserve a two-bed unit.  Is that correct?

2. When you deposit your points with II, do you deposit a fixed number of points, or do you allocate them based on a "red two bed" or "yellow one bed" unit or the like?

3. Since II doesn't have any colored seasons these days, how do you know how many points or what type of unit you need to surrender to get a certain trade?


----------



## suzannesimon

I'm no expert since I've only deposited my Hyatt points once, last year.  I deposited all my points. When I requested the first trade, it popped up and told me how many points it would cost before I confirmed the request.    I don't think you can uptrade,like Marriott, but I can get 2 1-bedroom, or 3 studios, or a 2 bedroom plus a studio for my 1880 points.  My first trade, a 1 bedroom in Harborside at Atlantis, came through quickly.  The second has not happened yet but I'm in no hurry (Captain Morgan's in Belize).  I guess we can't get everything, but Hyatts are still great traders in II.


----------



## K2Quick

suzannesimon said:


> I'm no expert since I've only deposited my Hyatt points once, last year.  I deposited all my points. When I requested the first trade, it popped up and told me how many points it would cost before I confirmed the request.    I don't think you can uptrade,like Marriott, but I can get 2 1-bedroom, or 3 studios, or a 2 bedroom plus a studio for my 1880 points.  My first trade, a 1 bedroom in Harborside at Atlantis, came through quickly.  The second has not happened yet but I'm in no hurry (Captain Morgan's in Belize).  I guess we can't get everything, but Hyatts are still great traders in II.



Thanks.  That puts some clarity around it.


----------



## heathpack

The number of points you need to make a trade in II is actually based on Travel Demand Index or TDI.  I have copied the chart from II below:  SORRY the formatting messed up, will try to take a screen shot and post that.

TDI 	        Studio	1Bedroom	2Bedrooms	3Bedrooms	4Bedrooms
90-150	430	        870	        1,300	        1,730	        2,160
65-85	360	        740	        1,100	        1,460	        1,820
50-60	260	        540	        800	                1,060	        1,320

TDI varies by week and location.  If you are interested in learning the TDI for a specific week/resort, II publishes this in the resort directory.  Otherwise, when you search in II or place a request, II will let you know the required number of points.

You can deposit any number of points you want.

Remember every trade in II is automatically an uptrade.  If you own a 2BR gold week, you have 1880 points per year.  Looking at the chart above, you will see that you can use those 1880 points to trade into a peak season 3BR unit.  So no, you can't deposit 430 points (a studio deposit) and trade into a 2BR.  But you can take a 2BR deposit and trade for many permutations of multiple weeks- like two 1BRs plus a studio, four studios, two off season 2BRs plus an off season studio, etc.

H


----------



## heathpack

*II's chart for Hyatt deposits*


----------



## K2Quick

heathpack said:


> The number of points you need to make a trade in II is actually based on Travel Demand Index or TDI.  I have copied the chart from II below:  SORRY the formatting messed up, will try to take a screen shot and post that.
> 
> TDI 	        Studio	1Bedroom	2Bedrooms	3Bedrooms	4Bedrooms
> 90-150	430	        870	        1,300	        1,730	        2,160
> 65-85	360	        740	        1,100	        1,460	        1,820
> 50-60	260	        540	        800	                1,060	        1,320
> 
> TDI varies by week and location.  If you are interested in learning the TDI for a specific week/resort, II publishes this in the resort directory.  Otherwise, when you search in II or place a request, II will let you know the required number of points.
> 
> You can deposit any number of points you want.
> 
> Remember every trade in II is automatically an uptrade.  If you own a 2BR gold week, you have 1880 points per year.  Looking at the chart above, you will see that you can use those 1880 points to trade into a peak season 3BR unit.  So no, you can't deposit 430 points (a studio deposit) and trade into a 2BR.  But you can take a 2BR deposit and trade for many permutations of multiple weeks- like two 1BRs plus a studio, four studios, two off season 2BRs plus an off season studio, etc.
> 
> H



Exactly what I was looking for - Thanks!


----------



## MaryH

Can I ask about the XYZ?  You can get an XYZ when you exchange Hyatt point for a reservation right?  Is it only for red week reservation and/or certain size or it is available for all sizes and all seasons?

I transfered 870 restricted CUP points from cancelling a Highlands Inn reservation and may transfer the other 330 restricted CUP points too before the Apr 19 deadline since booking within 60 days is a bit difficult to use.


----------



## heathpack

MaryH said:


> Can I ask about the XYZ?  You can get an XYZ when you exchange Hyatt point for a reservation right?  Is it only for red week reservation and/or certain size or it is available for all sizes and all seasons?
> 
> I transfered 870 restricted CUP points from cancelling a Highlands Inn reservation and may transfer the other 330 restricted CUP points too before the Apr 19 deadline since booking within 60 days is a bit difficult to use.



I have gotten XYZs in the past from the lower TDI trades.  Of course I assume (like all things XYZ) that is subject to the arbitrary whim of whoever you are speaking with in a given moment.

H


----------



## suzannesimon

I'm surprised you can get an XYZ for a Hyatt since you exchange the exact number of points for the unit size and  TDI you want. You usually get an XYZ when you give up a larger unit for a smaller one.


----------



## MaryH

Heathpack,

Had there been any hyatt trades that did not get a XYZ?


----------



## heathpack

MaryH said:


> Heathpack,
> 
> Had there been any hyatt trades that did not get a XYZ?



Only retrades.  Otherwise Ive gotten an XYZ on every deposit I've made.

H


----------



## MaryH

But retrades would not by logic since the original trade has the xyz so retrade being a do over would not since it does not involve extra Hyatt points.


----------



## heathpack

MaryH said:


> But retrades would not by logic since the original trade has the xyz so retrade being a do over would not since it does not involve extra Hyatt points.



No, if you retrade a week you get no XYZ on either the original deposit or the retrade.

H


----------



## MaryH

Ah so if you retrade, they take the original XYZ away?


----------



## heathpack

MaryH said:


> Ah so if you retrade, they take the original XYZ away?



Yes.  Or in my case, try to cancel it 3 days after it was confirmed and 4 sets of plane tickets had been purchased.  I was able to talk them out of cancelling it because of the delay between confirming my XYZ reservation and the cancellation of it.  II in the end restored it.

I actually got grief from TUGgers about it- was told I was rude because I fought II over this!

H


----------



## MaryH

Well if it was an issue with that xyz, they should have cancelled it within 24 hrs shouldn't they? After air tickets are purchased based on the belief everything is fine, would II cover the cancellation fee of the 4 plane ticket?


----------



## heathpack

MaryH said:


> Well if it was an issue with that xyz, they should have cancelled it within 24 hrs shouldn't they? After air tickets are purchased based on the belief everything is fine, would II cover the cancellation fee of the 4 plane ticket?



You would think after you received the confirmation you'd be safe.  Or after 24 hours.  Nope.

They actually did cancel my week but I was able to get it reinstated.  II at no time indicated that they'd cover any expenses incurred b/c they cancelled the week.

H


----------



## MaryH

Yeah they would not offer since it would open them to a lot of issues.


----------



## MaryH

Okay.  Just did my first Hyatt II trade for a FSA studio in Dec.  

I got an AC since I did it on may 31st but how can I tell if I got an XYZ?


----------



## ivywag

*XYZ or AC*

We haven't traded much through II so I'm not too familiar with XYZ or AC.  We have mostly stayed within the Hyatt system. All of our weeks are with Hyatt.  However,about 3 weeks ago I traded for a week in a 1br at Sirena del Mar through II online.  I haven't seen anything in our account to indicate that we received anything extra for the trade.  How do you know and do I need to call?  Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MaryH

Was it before the AC bonus week offer?  I am going to try and call II to see if I have an XYZ.


----------



## ivywag

*Bonus*

It was on May 14.  The only bonus week offer that I saw was for a getaway.


----------



## regatta333

What is an XYZ?


----------



## stover33

Yeah I am a little confused about Hyatt and the II extended exchange program also.  I have 1300 points in EEE however when I log onto the Intervalworld site it says I have no points in my account.

Can I make an II request on their web site using my EEE points, or would this need to go through the 800-Hyatt web site?  I was under the impression that once I banked the points in the EEE I could then go onto Intervalworld anytime and look for available exchanges or make a request to get on a waiting list.  Is this incorrect?


----------



## bdh

stover33 said:


> Yeah I am a little confused about Hyatt and the II extended exchange program also.  I have 1300 points in EEE however when I log onto the Intervalworld site it says I have no points in my account.
> 
> Can I make an II request on their web site using my EEE points, or would this need to go through the 800-Hyatt web site?  I was under the impression that once I banked the points in the EEE I could then go onto Intervalworld anytime and look for available exchanges or make a request to get on a waiting list.  Is this incorrect?



An HRC/II exchange can be done online - but the II site is not the most user friendly to navigate the first time.  The easiest way to do it/learn it is to be online and have an II rep walk/talk you thru the steps.


----------



## ivywag

*XYZ or AC*

I recently traded a Hyatt week.  I haven't received an AC or XYZ in my account so I just called the Interval Hyatt desk to ask about them.  The rep told me that an AC will show up randomly and for an XYZ I have to call them and give them a location where I would like to go.  Then they'll tell me if they have inventory and if so I can have it (for the fee, of course!!)  Is that the normal procedure?  He says that there is no place that I can see where they have inventory.  He didn't seem to know as much as all of you on this site, so I thought I'd ask you!!!


----------



## optimist

ivywag said:


> I recently traded a Hyatt week.  I haven't received an AC or XYZ in my account so I just called the Interval Hyatt desk to ask about them.  The rep told me that an AC will show up randomly and for an XYZ I have to call them and give them a location where I would like to go.  Then they'll tell me if they have inventory and if so I can have it (for the fee, of course!!)  Is that the normal procedure?  He says that there is no place that I can see where they have inventory.  He didn't seem to know as much as all of you on this site, so I thought I'd ask you!!!



You won't get an AC if you deposit a Hyatt week.  AC's are given to encourage people to deposit a high demand week but Interval has a special arrangement with Hyatt.  You don't actually deposit the week you own with Interval, Hyatt decides what inventory they want to release to them. 

However, there are times that Interval is running a special and they offer an AC if you exchange into a particular resort, or if you purchase a getaway etc. The criteria changes and you don't know ahead of time when they will be offered.  Having been excited about the idea of a getting a "free" week back when I was new to this, I purchased a getaway I only half heartedly wanted, just to get the AC.  It was pretty useless.  Good for last minute travel to overbuilt areas in low season.

The XYZ program however, is available to anyone who has made an exchange.  You must call and ask if the location and date you want is available but once again, the availability is going to be in overbuilt areas, during low season.

They are not really giving anything away. Just getting rid of excess inventory that would go unused and collecting the exchange fee.


----------



## suzannesimon

I thought XYZ's were to give you an extra week to compensate you for exchanging a larger unit for a smaller one.  With Hyatt, however, you are only "charged" the number of points  necessary for the size of unit you are getting.  I didn't think you could get an XYZ, since you still have your remaining points to trade for other weeks.  What am I missing?


----------



## ivywag

*XYZ or AC*

Optimist's description pretty much is the same as the Interval Hyatt rep explained to me.  It must have something to do with the Hyatt program.  Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## heathpack

suzannesimon said:


> I thought XYZ's were to give you an extra week to compensate you for exchanging a larger unit for a smaller one.  With Hyatt, however, you are only "charged" the number of points  necessary for the size of unit you are getting.  I didn't think you could get an XYZ, since you still have your remaining points to trade for other weeks.  What am I missing?



You definately get an XYZ for Hyatt trades.  Refer to the XYZ thread on the sightings board to read about the two types of XYZs- you are describing only one of two types of XYZ. 

H


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

does anyone know if you can "gift" within interval? If so, how much is that "gift" fee?  

If so, also wondering if you can change the name on the reservation of an existing reservation thru interval?


----------



## DAman

I received an A/C in each the last two years in my Hyatt account(in the fall expiring in February).  I have no idea why they showed up in my Hyatt account.  

I got one in my Marriott account in the fall of 2012 but not in 2013.


----------



## suzannesimon

You can make a reservation and get a guest certificate for it.  Cost is $49, I believe.  The guest's name is then added to the reservation.  It works for exchanges and for Getaways.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan

Just wondering how easy or difficult it would be to use interval international and be able to stay at just JUST these brands of resorts:

1.) marriotts  (especially marriotts)
2.)westins
3.) whyndams
4.)welks
5.) worldmarks


----------



## ondeadlin

Hyatts generally have among the highest trading power in II.

But because Marriots and Westins have internal preferences for other Marriott and Starwood owners, you are only going to have access to leftovers - generally the best weeks are grabbed by other Marriott and Starwood owners.

There is very, very little Worldmark availability in II because Worldmark corporate bulk deposits in RCI, so no week is going to be a good trader for Worldmark.  If you want Worldmark, the most cost effective strategy is to buy Worldmark and secure those weeks internally.  A Hyatt week costs too much IMO to use to trade into Worldmark.


----------



## lizap

I own Hyatt and have gotten excellent trades into Marriott and Welk.  The key is flexibility as to when you can travel and starting a request as soon as possible.  Trading into Westin looks possible, but appears to be much more difficult..




scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Just wondering how easy or difficult it would be to use interval international and be able to stay at just JUST these brands of resorts:
> 
> 1.) marriotts  (especially marriotts)
> 2.)westins
> 3.) whyndams
> 4.)welks
> 5.) worldmarks


----------



## suzannesimon

I used my Hyatt to get into Harborside at Atlantis (Starwood) in 2013.  The trade came thru quickly but it was an October week.  Perfect weather and no crowds.


----------



## oneohana

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Just wondering how easy or difficult it would be to use interval international and be able to stay at just JUST these brands of resorts:
> 
> 1.) marriotts  (especially marriotts)
> 2.)westins
> 3.) whyndams
> 4.)welks
> 5.) worldmarks



With a Hyatt, you should be able to do a private trade pretty easily.


----------



## MaryH

Has anyone got an xyz recently?


----------

